# Restoration



## oakdust (Dec 15, 2007)

I am looking to for training materal for wood furniture and antique restoration. I am doing minor repairs and restoratin now but would like to take on bigger jobs. 
Any thing like Mohawk, or antique restoration DVD's you would be willing to sell please shoot me a price. Need info on burn in, color matching etc.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

*The Furniture Doctor *is a great book in the subject. And Amazon (link below) has a copy for 71 cents.
http://www.amazon.com/Furniture-Doctor-George-Grotz/dp/0385266707/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1224385320&sr=1-1
I've had this book for years and it really comes in handy. I know of no DVDs on the subject, but there are several other good books on the subject.


----------



## oakdust (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks!


----------

